
A System Failure of German Journalism – Jens Soering’s Guilt - BillyTheKing
https://hammeltranslations.com/2019/07/13/jens-soerings-guilt-and-a-system-failure-of-german-journalism/
======
Tomte
While it's true that many German reports presuppose his innocence, and I've
also wondered whether those reports overstate their case, the submitted
article (rant) is extremely low-quality.

